# Ace is 1 today



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My handsome boy is 1 today, hope that he stays the good boy that he has been. Wishing for you many, many more birthday's Ace. :wub:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:birthday: Ace and many,many more


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

It was fun to look through the pictures and see him growing up!


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday and many more to come
love the pics


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Happy Brthday, pretty boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday, Ace!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ace! He sure is a handsome boy. I love bi-colors!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous! :wub:

Happy Birthday to the very handsome boy! 

:cake:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! He really is a beautiful boy!! Bi-colors are definitely up there on my list!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday ace


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy B-Day! Ace.Hope you get lots of toys,play and many more happy B-Days!


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sue Smart


I have never seen that card used before, ___smart__ idea!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

:birthday::cake:He is so handsome!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

So so sorry Jamie Lee and I missed Ace's first Birthday!!! so anyway......


:happyboogie::happyboogie:Happy Belated Birthday Ace!!!!:happyboogie::happyboogie:

You're such a handsome boy. We hope you had a wonderful bday...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Happy B-Day big boy


----------

